# Mehrtagestour Daun - Deudesfeld - Strotzbüsch, Trail-Empfehlungen?



## nfallstar (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wir wollen mit 4 MTBlern im Juli für eine Mehrtagestour in die Eifel und haben uns bei der Routenplanung an den Karten des Trailparks orientiert. Jetzt haben wir aber gelesen, dass die Strecken, die man sich per Karte oder Online-Planer zusammenstellen kann, kaum oder gar keine Trails beinhalten. 

Ergänzend haben wir uns nun die Karte 20 (Daun und die Maare) vom Eifelverein besorgt in der Absicht, noch ein paar spannendere Trail-Abschnitte einzubauen oder die Routen komplett neu zu planen - ohne den Trailpark zu berücksichtigen. Leider ist die Planung aus der Ferne nicht so einfach. Daher würden wir uns freuen, wenn wir hier ein paar Tipps oder Tourenvorschläge kriegen könnten. Unterkünfte sind gebucht, daher sind Start und Ziel bereits fix.

Tag 1: Daun nach Deudesfeld (ca. 45-55 km, ca. 1200-1500 Höhenmeter)

Tag 2: Deudesfeld nach Strotzbüsch (ca. 45-55 km, ca. 1200-1500 Höhenmeter)

Tag 3: Strotzbüsch nach Daun (kriegen wir irgendwie hin, Tipps wären insbesondere für Tag 1 und 2 wichtig)

Wäre super, wenn wir hier von den lokalen MTBlern ein paar Hilfestellungen kriegen würden. 

Viele Grüße,
nfallstar


----------



## nfallstar (4. Juni 2013)

Keiner eine Idee, oder gibt es dort einfach keine Trails? Ggf. kennt jemand auch veröffentlichte GPS-Touren, die er/sie empfehlen kann.

Falls weitere Infos erforderlich sind, kann ich die gerne posten.

Viele Grüße,
nfallstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber bei GPSies sind unzählige GPS-Tracks vorhanden, da ist mit Sicherheit was vernünftiges dabei!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2013)

So sehe ich das auch. www.gpsies.com und www.gps-tour.info bieten genug Tourenvorschläge um sich eine Route auch aus der Ferne zusammen zu basteln. Und mit der OSM Karte hat man auch alle guten Trails der Umgebung drin. Ich arbeite gelegentlich am einzeichnen der Trails in die Karte. 

Das Problem ist, dass eure Etappenorte Luftlinie nur 10-12 km auseinander liegen. Eine Tour dazwischen zu planen, die euch gefällt ist ja Geschmacksache. Außerdem eine aufwendige Arbeit und zeitintensiv, auch für uns Locals.

Die meisten Trails gibt`s an den 3 Dauner Maaren, am Meerfelder Maar, 
Bei Bettenfeld den Windsbornkrater und Mosenberg, Rund um Manderscheid sowieso, Ein Abstecher zum Holzmaar und Gillenfelder Maar lohnt ebenso. 
An Tag 1 könnte man noch den Nerother Kopf bei Neroth einbauen (Eifelsteig) 
oder noch auf die Zisterzienser-Runde (www.eifelbike.de) Richtung Eisenschmitt (Kloster Himmerod) machen und dann zurück nach Deudesfeld. 
Lieserpfad von Daun nach Manderscheid ist der direkte Weg, aber auch schöne Trailabschnitte.


----------



## nfallstar (6. Juni 2013)

Das sind schon mal tolle Tipps, vielen Dank! Die OSM-Karte schaue ich mir mal an und deine Empfehlungen ebenfalls.

Danke und Grüße,
nfallstar


----------



## nfallstar (17. Juli 2013)

Besten Dank nochmals für die Tipps. Letztlich sind wir ab Daun von Donnerstag bis Sonntag folgende Etappen gefahren (Wegmarkierungen ohne TP sind Wanderzeichen, TP=Trailpark). Eine insgesamt empfehlenswerte Runde, die uns viel Spaß gemacht hat:

*Tag 1, Ankunft in Daun am Mittag (ca. 30km, 650Hm), Übernachtung in Daun:*
Daun - Eifelsteig nach Westen Richtung Gerolstein [7] [<] - Nerother Kopf, Eifelsteig weiter auf [1] - bis [7] [TP 9], links auf [7] weiter  - [TP 8] (Oberstadtfeld)  [TP 130] - [TP 128], dann [TP 10]  [TP 134]  [TP 129]  Richtung [TP 50], dann auf Straße nach Daun 

*Tag 2 (ca. 55km, 1350Hm), Übernachtung in Deudesfeld:*
Daun  Eifelsteig nach Manderscheid (inkl. Lieserpfad)  dann von Manderscheid bis Heidsmühle (Essen) - von dort weiter auf die Zisterzienser-Runde (http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=phfrmihyfxcrjulw) bis Deudesfeld.
--> Super-Strecke mit vielen Highlights!

*Tag 3 (ca. 60km, 1350Hm), Übernachtung in Strotzbüsch:*
Deudesfeld [TP13] - [TP 30] -  dann Straße K10 bis Meerfeld (Maar anschauen) - [TP 140] - [TP 141] - [TP 26] - dann auf Lieserpfad bis Schladter Brücke - dann weiter durch Schladt bis [TP 198] - [TP 56] - [TP 34] - [TP 33] - [TP 146] - Straße nach Strotzbüsch

Wir haben den Lieserpfad-Abschnitt ab etwa [TP 26] bis runter zur Straße nach Schladt spontan gewählt, da uns am Tag zuvor der Abschnitt von Daun nach Manderscheid so gut gefallen hatte. Dieser Abschnitt des Lieserpfads war jedoch nicht gut mit dem MTB befahrbar und hatte sehr viele Schiebepassagen. Daher ggf. besser unsere ursprüngliche Planung ab [TP 26] über Trailpark nehmen: [TP 25] - [TP 23] - [TP 198] - [TP 56] - [TP 34] - [TP 33] - [TP 146] - Straße nach Strotzbüsch 

*Tag 4 (ca. 25km, 450Hm), Ankunft in Daun am Mittag:*
Strotzbüsch  auf den Weg zu [TP 144]  [TP 36]  - [TP 35]  [TP 37]  [TP 150]  [TP 151]  [TP 107]  [TP 43]  [TP 42]  [TP 41]  [TP 49]  [TP 47]  [TP 51]  [TP 50]  [TP 102] (Daun)


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juli 2013)

Na, dann hat sich das Ganze ja doch noch gelohnt! Freut mich, dass es euch in der Eifel gefallen hat!


----------

